# Psihologia maselor



## easy2takeit

Ar putea sa-mi spuna cineva cum se traduce corect in engleza "mase" ca de exemplu psihologia maselor? Multumes


----------



## farscape

In principiu e simplu  _psychology of the masses_, dar eu nefiind prea  familiar cu psihologia nu sunt convins că e traducerea de specialitate  cea mai potrivită - depinde şi de context pe care din păcate nu ni l-ai  dat. _Crowd psychology_ ar putea fi o altă interpretare.

Best,
.


----------



## dgher

In Engleza se foloseste foarte mult cuvantul _masses_. Dar cum a spus farscape, in contextul acela poate fi interpretat altfel. Eu zic ca _masses_ e bun oricum.


----------



## irinet

N-ar fi rău de luat în calcul şi "society" sau "societal", etc.


----------



## Zareza

*Mass Psychology* also known as *mob psychology* or *crowd psychology*, is a branch of social psychology.

What are some great books about *the psychology of the masses*?

Faimoasa carte a lui Gustave Le Bon - Psychologie des Foules / *Psychology of Crowds* (1895) - a fost tradusă în română  cu titlul Psihologia Mulțimilor.


----------

